# Did you find this forum before or after you bought your Kindle?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just curious, did you find this forum BEFORE you ordered your Kindle and this place just enabled you to death until you could no longer resist?  Or are you like me, ordered the Kindle without seeing any forum, and then find this great place with so many like minded folk and made you so glad you ordered one?  

I bought the Kindle directly as a result of Amazon emailing me something about the Kindle, which fascinated me to no end until I ordered one, and an Amazon cover.  Then I find this place and realized I had to have more....an Oberon cover, a skin, and a bag to put it in.  Now I realize I'm not the only Kindle fanatic!

So, what's your story?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I found it before.  My original name was Kindle-Envy.  I read and read and read until they pushed me right over to the dark side.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

My story is that I've wanted the Kindle ever since I first saw it, but was put off by the price.  The first week of December I received a large gift certificate, saw that the K2 had been updated to the K2i and that the price was reasonable........  and immediately ordered the Kindle and a cover with Prime.  Started putting books on my Kindle while it was in transit.  VERY briefly considered tucking the Kindle away until Christmas, but dismissed that thought for the foolishness it was and started surfing for Kindle info and fellow enablers and my search quickly lead me here.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I started by checking out the Amazon Kindle forum when the Kindle came up on my radar.  After about five minutes of reading the discussions there, I knew I wanted one.  I came over to Kindleboards in the Great Migration of '08.


----------



## cyberspastic (Dec 23, 2009)

I found it after I ordered my kindle and people were very helpful in getting me prepared for my new obsession.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I received a Kindle for Christmas, after I read about them on the Amazon website and dropped some very strong hints.  I did not know about this site until after I received it. I had followed some discussions on the Amazon site, and then googled "Kindle" to see if I could find any more information on my new toy.  That led me here.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I found the board before, when I was trying to decide if I really wanted one for Christmas.  This made the decision for me and also for a cover and a skin and a light.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I had my kindle for several months before finding KB after reading one of Leslie's posts on Amazon.  Thanks again Leslie!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had my Kindle for a couple of months before finding out about this forum.  Since I had never used my computer for online groups for anything I really didn't know what a forum was all about and after reading comments to various articles online I wasn't sure that I would ever want to be a part of any online discussion, however KindleBoards has changed my mind and I now feel like this place is an extended family.  This is the only forum I have joined or even looked at.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I found it after.  I asked a few questions at the amazon forum before I clicked "buy", but my mind was made up the moment I saw the new model advertised.  It was just too cool to pass up.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

This is my third post since purchasing the Kindle DX. As you can see, it's not my third post.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

i found boards after I purchased my original Kindle and was here while purchasing K2. learned alot about both Ks
sylvia


----------



## Lynn2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

I too have wanted an e-Reader since they first came out but just couldn't justify the expense. Then B&N started sending me lots of info on the Nook and I became more intrigued.  I learned about the Sony reader and I'm a big Sony fan so I checked out both the Nook and the Sony. 

Then I found Kindle Boards and thought it was a wonderful support system. That, along with a large Amazon gift certificate that I received for my birthday, and lots and lots of comparison reading finally pushed me to a Kindle2.  It's great. 

Thanks everyone, for being here and helping with that decision.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I found it after. I belong to 4 nook boards so when I bought the Kindle instead I knew there had to be a site for Kindles. I'm _very_ glad I found this site, as I've learned a lot in a short time.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Before!

I learned about it on the QVC boards and talked about it in great detail first. A bunch of links were provided by a friend there, one of which was a link to these boards.....and the rest is history. HAD TO HAVE ONE!!!~


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ordered a Klassic Kindle 12/18/08, long after the back order was in place. I found this board 12/23. When Amazon announced the K2, one of the other members wanted to sell their Kindle and buy the new one. I happily purchased it with its Oberon cover and all the original packaging. Bought Loonlover's K2 the same way and have been very satisfied with both.


----------



## bigdog5142 (Dec 2, 2009)

I found it before...helped me make a decision.  I'm LOVING my Kindle 2i!  Got it for Christmas...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Much like Intist,
I ordered a Klassic Kindle in Nov/Dec of 2008.
I had decided that it was kinda expensive but I was willing to be an almost "early adopter".
Amazon could not fill the order - found out why later.
Then they announced the K2.
And they "upgraded" my order to the K2.
And then I waited until it finally got delivered.
It had been a Looooooonnnnnnggggg wait.

And while waiting, on the forums at both Amazon and at Mobi site, I saw references to KB.
Came here, never left.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I watched the development of the Kindle with interest, but ordered my DX the day it was announced. I quickly downloaded the Kindle for iPhone app and downloaded some free books. My DX arrived on my birthday, and after using it for a couple of months, I wanted some help in getting additional content, accessories, etc. so I looked around and found the site. I've been moderately active ever since, after all, I'd rather be reading.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I knew about the Kindle but couldn't order one from Amazon cuz the price was too high at the time... I wanted to look for more info about the Kindle and came across Kindle Boards.com... I found alot of interesting and helpful info... I was able to finally buy a Kindle from the Buy/Sell/Trade section of the board from Kathy...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered my first Kindle on April 5, 2008--with an anticipated 4-6 week wait for delivery--and joined this forum the next day. I was member no. 24. I was a little surprised to be in a forum where the admin didn't own a Kindle. In fact, I am not sure if any of the 23 members who preceded me (including no. 18, ViagraGuy) owned a Kindle. At least I had one on order! That gave me some street cred. LOL.

Things were very quiet here for many months, until the great migration in October 2008. But I still had my low number.  

L


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I ordered my K2 about a month before they shipped and didn't really obsess over it until the week before it was supposed to come, but even then it was pretty much business as usual. My only excitement was a package coming, I wasn't even sure I'd like it. Once I was hooked I found myself kind of doing my normal "research things to death" pre-purchase rituals _after_ buying it, so I was on youtube watching people unbox their K2s, then I wanted to see people unboxing K1s and tried to find out everything I could about those. That's when I stumbled across the discussion boards on Amazon and was hooked. It was nice having people to talk to who understood because nobody in my life really did at the time.

Thankfully I finally found Kindleboards, I'm not sure why exactly, but I know it was through Google. I usually don't post on message boards like these, but the people seemed really nice and they also really seemed obsessed by skins. I had no real concept of the desire to skin a Kindle, so my first post was asking if I was wrong for having a naked Kindle. I guess the way I was greeted and embraced made me stick around, and I did buy a skin for my Kindle... and then an Oberon... and then a netbook and a DX and God knows what else because of this place.

I frequented both boards quite a lot, but the Amazon boards are so mean and nasty sometimes. The feeling of community here is sort of mirrored over there by a feeling of having to fight for your opinion to be heard and defend yourself against people attacking you from all sides. There are some awesome people over there, but it just became more stressful than enjoyable and I guess I weened myself from it. I think I am still a top contributor on the tagging over there even having not been active for months 

So long story short... I found Kindleboards a month or so _after_ buying my Kindle. I can blame ya'll for spending a lot of money, but I can't blame you for that one


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I wanted a kindle since 2007 when they first came out.  Finally ordered one in May 2008, followed somebody's spam (not saying who   initials LN )  over here in Nov 2008 out of curiosity.  Like Chris and KB, lerned so much more about the kindle, and found such a friendly network of folks.  So after being long winded, found KB after the kindle


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I found this forum before, but I had already decided to order an e-reader.  I was doing research on the Kindle vs the Sony Reader and this was one of the websites I found in my searching.  KB was not the only reason I decided to go with the Kindle, but reading comments here is what helped me make my decision.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I found out about KB after seeing the K2 release announcement on Amazon.....the Discussion boards people had mentioned it so I googled it......and I've been around since.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Kind of hard to answer as I do not have a Kindle.  Still waiting for an e-reader with the options I want.

Found this excellent board to help me with my research.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

When the original Kindle came out, my mom sent me a link to check it out...I truly thought it was cool, but I liked REAL books.  Then I got an ipod touch and found the stanza app and found that I actually ENJOYED reading ebooks. I started thinking about ereaders.  The nook was announced and I found the kindleboards in an effort to try to make a decision on which, if any, to choose.  I was totally enabled by this board and bought one...I've had if for about two weeks and am soooo in love with it. The other way in which this board has enabled me is with Oberon covers.  When I first saw one I was hooked, but the price was just really too much for me to even consider, especially since I had just invested in the kindle...but guess what I'm stalking the UPS man for?

This place is dangerous!!! 

Kimberly


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I had seen my friend's original Kindle and started toying with the idea of one.  (Of course, Amazon sent emails every other day advertising the Kindle and had begun to wear me down.)  The day I saw a news article about the new international Kindle, I ordered one for my self and one for my partner.  I hadn't seen the Kindle Board yet, so I ordered a case and booklight that I saw advertised on Amazon.com.  

I don't know how I discovered this wonderful group of enablers, but I've spent countless hours reading posts about cases and skins and bags, Oh MY!  And, I've just odered an Oberon cover and a second skin.  I'm trying to resist the Borsa Bella bags.  

I think my Kindle is like a Barbie doll for adults.  I just love planning her wardrobe.  And I've read about a dozen books that, because I live in central Mexico,  I would have had to wait months to get.


----------



## almeisan (Dec 25, 2009)

After, I found this forum by accident when I was searching for Kindle stuff


----------



## kblesmis (Dec 29, 2009)

I found the board while researching the Kindle. The very fact that the Kindle had a forum independent of Amazon made my decision to request one for Christmas much easier.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

A few months after I got my kindle.  Now I'm on it almost everyday.  I must say the enabling here can't be matched.  It's why I got my DecalGirl skin and M-edge cover


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle first...then boards. I was originally


Spoiler



a member of the dark side (shudder) and


 Leslie, Teninx and Quickfics converted me (thankfully) to the pleasant side of Kindle discussions. We had our first Margarita party...and have been a family ever since.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

Before, when I first had my heart set on a Kindle and decided nothing else would do. It came up in a Google search.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I was given a Klassic Kindle as a Christmas gift in 2007 by a huge technophile friend who managed to order it in the whole 17 hours or so they were available on the first release.  I admit, I opened it, said "Wow, thank you very much!", and put it in a drawer until April   .  Then in April of 2008 I was looking to read a book which was out of print, and happened to notice it was available in a kindle version and thought "Oh, I have one of those...", ordered and read the book, and have never looked back.  Thank you Jeff!

It wasn't too long before I became quite the enabler at work, raving about my new toy to anyone and everyone who read.  I checked out the Amazon boards for information periodically, mostly to answer questions for people who were considering buying one.  Somewhere that fall I followed a post by Leslie to these boards, and have been here ever since.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, since the husband told me he couldn't afford it, I stopped drooling looking at the Kindle. I wasn't until after Christmas that I really started looking around to see what was available. I am glad I found this site. I have found some great books to add to my wish list as well as some accessory ideas. I'm trying to pace myself though.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

i had purchased my kindle and was waiting for it to arrive, so I decided to join up to get some tips and tricks so I would be all set when it arrived


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I found Kindleboards five months after I bought my K1.  Bought the K1 with the Oprah promotion end of October '08, googled around to do research, but I never came upon Kindleboards until April '09.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't join until I got my Kindle for Christmas.  I had a question about something and did a Goggle search that led me to these boards.  I love it here.  A wealth of knowledge.  I still haven't bought a skin, Oberon cover, etc....too many to choose from and haven't made up my mind yet.  Until then, it's me, my Kindle, my Amazon cover, and my Might Bright light.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

After, but before I received it. I was looking for more info on the Amazon forum and found Leslie's link to here.



MagicalWingLT said:


> I knew about the Kindle but couldn't order one from Amazon cuz the price was too high at the time... I wanted to look for more info about the Kindle and came across Kindle Boards.com... I found alot of interesting and helpful info... I was able to finally buy a Kindle from the Buy/Sell/Trade section of the board from Kathy...


I'm so glad you are still enjoying it. Loved it, but wanted the K2.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I started reading the boards while I was trying to decide between Kindle and Nook.  One of the things that put me over was the difference in tone between the people on the Kindle boards and the Nook boards.    So, I must check in on the boards daily, add my two-cents worth, learn new stuff, etc.  I have, however, noticed that this board is FULL of ENABLERS!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

lulucello said:


> And, I've just odered an Oberon cover and a second skin. I'm trying to resist the Borsa Bella bags.
> 
> because I live in central Mexico, I would have had to wait months to get.


Are you having this muled down or "sent" ? After all this time I am thinking oberon but don't want to spend a fortune on duty


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

After..ordered K1 after Oprah show. Joined here on oct 27 2008 (after seeing Leslie's post on amazon) and received my kindle on nov. 3.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I found it before I ordered my Kindle. I was looking for some enabling.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> I found it before I ordered my Kindle. I was looking for some enabling.


And you came to the right place to find it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my Kindle on October 25 as part of the Oprah wave, and followed Leslie's breadcrumbs here with 48 others on October 27th.  Member no. 72.

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got K1 after Oprah announced the discount on her show in October 08.  I then found the Amazon forum, which brought me here to KB.  I also have the K2 & DX, and love the community here.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I found the boards after. I ordered myself a K2 this past December and I was browsing Amazon looking for covers. I saw people talk about Oberon covers and they mentioned the Oberon Cover thread here on KB. I haven't left since.


----------



## Nytngale (Dec 20, 2008)

Got my Kindle in early 2008, found the board after. A great place to chat and gain info on all things Kindle.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't remember lol


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I found out about it long after.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

sjc said:


> .... Leslie, Teninx and Quickfics converted me (thankfully) to the pleasant side of Kindle discussions. We had our first Margarita party...and have been a family ever since.


I hung out on the mostly toxic Amazon discussion site exclusively until a few months after I got my second kindle - or about 9 months .... I knew about this site but never came over. when I finally did, I thought it was a little milquetoast but hung out anyway. Now, I feel dirty when I go back to the Amazon discussion ...

That said, where are my margaritas? I'd like them frozen with no salt, please.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess I can participate, too! I found (or founded, I suppose) this forum about a year before I got my Kindle. Crazy, I know!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I found Kindleboards, through Amazon, while researching the kindle.  After poring through the very informative posts and great pics, it wasn't long before I purchased my K2 in April '09.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I found about about this board after. I asked for Kindle for Christmas. I knew I'd like an ereader, and DH and I went to B&N to look at a Nook. Didn't particularly care for it (especially the delivery timeframe). I don't know anyone with a Kindle, but had heard about it...so he ordered one for me. He had mentioned that I wanted one to a couple of the English teachers at his school (he's a counselor), and they ooh'd and aah'd so much, he knew that's what he'd get me.

I don't even remember how I found this board. I started reading the Amazon forum right after ordering the Kindle, but before I received it. Might have been a link over there. I'm not sure. I do know that the folks on this board are the reason I have two covers and a skin now!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I found this board after finding an email showing that my sweet husband had ordered a Kindle for me for Christmas! So, I was here before I actually got it, but after I found out I was getting it  

I never looked at the Amazon discussions, thankfully!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I found Kindleboards before I actually got a kindle... and, as great as this board is, it didn't DIRECTLY lead to me getting a kindle. I was given one quite unexpectedly as a birthday present. But I had heard so many good things and met so many nice people here that I had been blabbing about the kindle enough for someone to decide to buy me one!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been checking out the Kindle for some time.  Finally had the money to justify buying one.  Once it was ordered, I couldn't help but check out everything related to it.  Don't know how I first found this board but I'm happy I did.  Have only had my Kindle for just over 2 months but have made a dent in books and accessories!  Love it.  No name for it yet.  Should it be a thread of its own....the inspiration for finding the name for your Kindle?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Harvey- Why did you create a forum for a product you didn't even own? 

We're all thrilled you did....I just can't figure out why the egg came before the chicken.....or is that supposed to be the chicken before the egg?? LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey clearly had a premonition. . . .glad he acted on it.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Before.  I always thoroughly check out a product before I buy it.  When the product turns out to be a spectacular product, like the Kindle DX, then money is no object.  Bought my iPod Touch because of the Kindle app.  I am waiting to purchase the next Kindle or Apple Tablet or whatever; first I need to check out all the new things out there.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Harvey is a silent prophet, a fatherly, visionary figure who showed us the way.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I guess I can participate, too! I found (or founded, I suppose) this forum about a year before I got my Kindle. Crazy, I know!


Yes, it is odd! LOL Why not? What were you waiting on or why were you interested in a Kindle board with no Kindle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

My neighbor was the person to tell me about the Kindle after watching Oprah. After we both got our kindles in March/April she told me about this website. it was probably a few days after I received my kindle! Been checking the site out since!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

candygirl said:


> My neighbor was the person to tell me about the Kindle after watching Oprah. After we both got our kindles in March/April she told me about this website. it was probably a few days after I received my kindle! Been checking the site out since!


Who is your neighbor?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I received my Kindle August 2008 and finally (after lurking for some time) joined here on October 27th with the 49. I'm member #47. Fun times!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Bought the Kindle first, spent some time on the Amazon boards but got aggravated at some of the hostility and nastiness there. Came here and the rest is history.

I was introduced to Oberon covers and Decalgirl skins through this site.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was intrigued by the Kindle from the initial announcement, but it was my friend Bob (who bought a K1 when they became available after the initial rapid selloff) who convinced me that I should buy a Kindle.  I stalled for a long time because I was nervous about the price.

I found this forum in the course of routine internet research, but didn't use it much till my Kindle was ordered and on the way.  I knew I wanted to buy one, and was just waiting for the price to drop, so there seemed little reason to read here.  In retrospect, the amount of price difference I was balking at seems silly.  When the price was lowered to $299, my "ears perked up" but I wasn't quite ready.  I ordered immediately (before getting up from my chair in front of the computer) when I happened to go to the Amazon page within an hour of the announcement of the drop to $259.

In retrospect, if I'd found these pages earlier, I think there's a good chance I'd have ordered a refurbed Kindle 1 for $149 (I didn't know about those till I learned about 'em here after I ordered my K2).  I think in the long run I'll be happier with my K2 than I would've been with a K1, so believe it or not, it is arguably a good thing that I didn't actually start reading these forums till after I'd bought!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Heard about the kindle just as it was debuted and wanted it, but couldn't afford with my college and all. Year of kindle envy Oprah had her discount and family pitched in to buy it (only girl in the family to go to college. Purchase was justified by it's school use). Found kindle boards the day I order (thanks to Leslie) after experiencing the negativity of another forum....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pomlover2586 said:


> Harvey- Why did you create a forum for a product you didn't even own?
> 
> We're all thrilled you did....I just can't figure out why the egg came before the chicken.....or is that supposed to be the chicken before the egg?? LOL


I get asked that a lot! Here's the short story: Amazon first made Kindle for sale on Nov 19, 2007... and I set up the KindleBoards site on Nov 26. I was interested in Kindle (obviously!), saw great promise with it, and wanted to be part of the ride. It wasn't until Christmas 2008 that I got my first Kindle, though... mainly from trying to manage to a tight household budget. (I know... crazy talk!) That Christmas my wife and I got each other Kindles, and since then we've bought a Kindle 2 and a Kindle DX.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the Kindle, posted about it on TV Clubhouse and was referred over here and joined soon after.  I got my first Kindle.. a Kindle 1, with the Oprah discount which I read about on TV Clubhouse.  I wasn't even watching Oprah.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I had been wanting a Kindle for a while and after Christams finally made the jump. I was searching to see if I could start buying books before I received the kindle. When I googled it this forum came up. So I was not enabled to buy the kindle, but accessories, well that is another story. lol I didn't even know you could buy, skins, cases and bags until I came here.


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

I received my Kindle2 as a Christmas gift. I immediately started searching for the perfect case and came across this board during my search. I am so glad to find all of you! I have been reading here a lot and have learned so much.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

My fiance spilled the beans on December 20 that I was getting a Kindle for Christmas.  I found kindle boards while at work on December 21 and got my Kindle officially on December 23.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I followed Leslie to KindleBoards before I owned a Kindle. Frankly it seemed like a lot of money at that time and I held out for a few weeks, but the members here were so enthusiastic that, with some trepidation, I changed my mind. I now think it was the best decision I've ever made. Thanks, Leslie.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

After. 
Much like Intist and GeoffThomas on the first page of this thread.
DH asked me on November 29, 2008 if I wanted a Kindle for Christmas. I thought it was too expensive but researched it and I ordered the Kindle that evening knowing that the Kindle would not arrive until the end of February. During the long wait, I found KindleBoards before the end of December. Ordered DH a KDX the day it was announced.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I followed Leslie to KindleBoards before I owned a Kindle. Frankly it seemed like a lot of money at that time and I held out for a few weeks, but the members here were so enthusiastic that, with some trepidation, I changed my mind. I now think it was the best decision I've ever made. Thanks, Leslie.


Aw, gee, Jeff, now I'm blushing. Thanks for these kind words!

L


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I found this forum a week after buying my first K1.  Had some problem with contrast or something, was looking for answers.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

before


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty much found them at the same time.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

1. I am a freebie addict and had already known about free ebooks across the web.
2. I preordered my K2 right after an email I got from Amazon saying it was coming out (previously only bought book books on Amazon)
3. Googled "free ebooks for my kindle" 
4. I found this site and bookmarked it
5. Anxiously waited for my K2 to be shipped (since it was preordered, it was a really long wait)
6. Meanwhile I read this forum to read up about my K2!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my Kindle about 10 months before I found Kindleboards.  I was snowed in (the 2nd day of over 3 1/2 weeks of daily snow) and decided to get a Kindle related mouse pad.  Being lazy I tried to find one that was already designed.  There wasn't one, but I did find Kindleboards merchandise and one Google search later, I found this place.  That reminds me, I never did get that Kindleboards mug I was thinking of getting.  I might get one now.  But that would mean searching this huge site for a link that I'm not sure even exists anymore - and I am lazy.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

imallbs said:


> That reminds me, I never did get that Kindleboards mug I was thinking of getting. I might get one now. But that would mean searching this huge site for a link that I'm not sure even exists anymore - and I am lazy.


Top of every page under KindleBoard gear


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

intinst said:


> Top of every page under KindleBoard gear


Yeah, I could have found it but that would have required scrolling and reading. 
Thanks for the link


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

I found this forum after I got my Kindle (Christmas gift from my DH  , it was a complete surprise).  I found KB by googling for more information about my new toy.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my Klassic in 4/08 and lurked on the site until October of the same year, but I don't remember when I 1st discovered it.    But I followed Leslie from the Amazon forums

If I'm reading correctly, I'm member #195, which for no apparent reason is giving me a smug, satisfied and happy feeling.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> If I'm reading correctly, I'm member #195, which for no apparent reason is giving me a smug, satisfied and happy feeling.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I found the forum after I bought my Kindle 1 and had a screen crunch for the first K1 I owned.  While I was waiting for my K1 replacement to arrive, I found the forum and vowed to find the best screen protection I could from the experts.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!! Remember the Oprah craze and how inundated we became on these boards?  That was MAJOR nuts...off the wall crazy.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> Wow!! Remember the Oprah craze and how inundated we became on these boards? That was MAJOR nuts...off the wall crazy.


I knew of and desperately wanted one before the Oprah show. Just didn't jump in until Amazon announced you can preorder the K2 and I LEAPED!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I found this forum around Narch of 2009 when I researched about E-readers, but then the Kindle wasn't availble in Europe , yet. Having read here on the boards about all the fantastic things the Kindle could do, I didn't hesitate long when the international version of Kindle was anounced in October 2009.
I am really glad I found this board and got my Kindle


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been reading the post and just registered. I do not have a Kindle yet but hope to get one soon. I am retired and have to really decide if I will read enough to justify the cost.
The more I read about the Kindle the more I think I "need" one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Nanbelle12 said:


> I have been reading the post and just registered. I do not have a Kindle yet but hope to get one soon. I am retired and have to really decide if I will read enough to justify the cost.
> The more I read about the Kindle the more I think I "need" one.


Nanbelle, welcome. Glad to have you here.

Yes, you need a Kindle. 

L


----------

